# 67 GTO convertable



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Just like to get some ideas as to what to do with this 67 GTO... It is ROUGH been sitting since 81 in a dirt floor barn. Would it be better to part it out or sell it as where is? I have know idea what this thing is worth. Thanks Charlie


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

You should donate it to a good cause...such as Aaron'a Abandoned Pontiac Association

If you do part it out though...I got dibs on the tri-power intake! I'd even take the whole engine actually.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ahhhh another burgundy '67 GTO ragtop that used to be Signet Gold. I wouldn't part it out.....I'd sell the whole thing. How much is it worth? Whatever you can get for it. Ebay will establish a realistic price people are willing to pay. I'd put a reserve on it and put it on ebay or craiglist. Start at around 3 grand in this econmy.....good luck. It's a sad car now, but it's a real GTO, and it's a '67 Ragtop. Has the heavey duty radiator too....could be an HO car....what's the block code on the engine? Also, 4 speed or auto??


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Automatic 400 engine is WT675963 or 9778789 I think its a 66 389


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting duck, that one... Definitely a 67 tail panel but that's a 66 grille. Also, not to re-open the debate but the "official" word is that no 67's left the factory with tri-power even though there are reports of some 67's being retrofitted with them by dealers.

Could we get the vin number and data plate info?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The block casting number is for 1965 and 1966 389. The WT code depicts manual transmission 4bbl GTO, 335 HP. The grilles are a mix: '67 mesh with a '66 surround. Not sure of the grille cups. The GTO emblem is on the wrong side, and the Pontiac emblem should not be there at all. The shape of the rear quarters, as well as other details, show this to be a 67 GTO, IMO. With a '65-'66 GTO 389 engine. A transplant.


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

The front fenders are 66 and the rear bumper looks like a LeMans unit. You could check the hood to see what year it is but that really won't matter. 67 vin would read 242677....... then you know for sure. I'd run the PHS to see if it's something special. If the frame is bad then it might be a tough sell. Good luck.


----------

